# Artichoke Garlic Stuffed shrooms



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

These shrooms are stupid...

Find packs of larger baby bellas. Scrape gills, make garlic butter, little pat in each, add more garlic, chop up canned artichoke hearts, pack, feta on top, salt/pepper. egg at 375.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

uh-huh.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

What no pics your killing us sounds good


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Sounds magic!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought I attached a pic, my apologies.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Feta? Is that the cheese that stinks?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats frumunda. Feta is the kind they put on Gyros.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Limburger cheese is the worst.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Love some mushrooms!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Love some mushrooms!


Dusty said you just like the shape and texture.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Dusty said you just like the shape and texture.


Dusty’s not talking today. He’s in timeout. Mods deleted his thread.:laughing::laughing:


----------

